# Security Clearance - Required Documents?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

I am in the last stage of a job offer in Abu Dhabi, but the offer still needs several approvals so it is not fully issued. However, to save time, I would like to start collecting all the documents the employer and the security clearance process might need. I lived in several countries before, so it might be quite a long process to collect everything. 

For this reason, could you please advise me (based on your experience) what documents are usually necessary to collect: 

(a) for the security clearance, and/or 

(b) for the employer, and/or 

(c) how many years back this should go, e.g. if I lived in 3 countries in last 5 years do I need to collect these documents from all 3 countries?


----------

